# do you have to own your car for more than 6 months to get duty free ?



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi , Just been reading about not needing to have owned the car for 6 months before bringing over. Does this apply if you want to get it in duty free ?. Any knowledge would be great . Thanks.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

Erin said:


> Hi , Just been reading about not needing to have owned the car for 6 months before bringing over. Does this apply if you want to get it in duty free ?. Any knowledge would be great . Thanks.


I believe that is now the case . However , you cannot sell the car here if it is duty free.
Bob


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

*Thanks !*



bobc said:


> I believe that is now the case . However , you cannot sell the car here if it is duty free.
> Bob


That's great news. I am just selling my car at home just now and was worried by the time I get a new one I don't want to have to wait another 6 months to come over. Thanks for the reply. :clap2:


----------

